# Rescue dog petrified of husband and everything else too!



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello there

My first posting, so I hope ive done it all right.

I have two chihuahua bitches and very recently took on a rescue chi, male 5 years old.

This poor chap has been moved around quite a lot, spent time in kennels had 3 homes in the last 3 weeks (inc mine) and has been a bit of a handbag dog by all accounts, not socialised and has never liked men. He has been teased (and more i think) by a male in his household in the past.

When I collected him, he would not shop shaking or even come near me, but as soon as I got home and met my husband, well all hell broke loose.

He is petrified of him and basically just clung to me...he sat on my shoulder for the first few days and followed me everywhere. He is no longer stuck to my shoulder or foot but does still follow me everywhere. 

He plays with toys and runs around (although still skitty and anxious) when hes alone with me and the girls..He scared of the garden and has been messing in the house but ive figured out his little routine with that now and can manage to get him outside to do his business, but with LOTS of encouragment on my parts and general hanging around. As soon as he loses sight of me or hears a sound, he runs back in, even if hes desperate.

I have not been pandering to him and not picking him up, which i know is what he wants...i hope im doing the right thing here?

He just stares at my husband when he is in the room and pants. 

My dogs sleep in the bedroom with us with my girls being at the end of the bed and my new recuit stuck to my side away from my husband. I did plonk him in the middle and I have noticed when i wake in the night, he is actually snuggled in to my husband back, but then as soon as my husband wakes, the little growl comes out and hes back to being pertified again.

He will very occasionally take the odd treat from him, will not eat the food he puts down for him (just hides), flips out when he trys to take the lead from me on walks, i mean flips on his back as he is so eager to get away from him. I asked my husband to try and take him for a walk last night, which lasted 20 seconds...he carried him out of the house a he was just cowering and put him down only for the dog to do a crazed backflip, trying to escape.

I have told my husband to ignore him and to just throw treats in his direction, which i think may have helped the tiniest bit, but he still will not eat unless i stand next to him.

The thing with throwing treats is a bit awkward as I have a liver shunt dog who cannot eat treats.

He is ok with my bitches but i have caught him growling at them when they lie to close to him, its as if hes happy to lie with them for a bit then changes his mind.

He is also a barky little fella and barks at my husband when he comes home and he does growl at him too, a low growl.

I have today bought him a thundershirt and hope this may settle him a bit. He must be shattered from following me around all the time.

If anyone can offer any advice that would be good! 

I know that I have my work cut out with this fella but I just need to know Im not making things worse with my current approach.

Many apologies for my war and peace first post!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It sounds as if you are doing a brilliant job. The only thing I would say is not to push him where your husband is concerned.
If it was me I'd get the OH to completely ignore him and just go about the house as if the dog isn't there. Don't look at him don't feed him just nothing.
Once the little one gets used to him just being around, and feels a little safer, he may even take it upon himself to go have a sniff, fuss or cuddle


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for that...its hard work and im only 9 days in. I have a prebooked girlie weekend in ten days so I really hope some progress can be made by then otherwise i may have to cancel. I must me mad!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Breatheasy said:


> Thank you for that...its hard work and im only 9 days in. I have a prebooked girlie weekend in ten days so I really hope some progress can be made by then otherwise i may have to cancel. I must me mad!


Are you leaving him at all?


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, I have to when I got to work. Hes being left for 4 hours at a time...i seperate him and my other two and leave him with a basket, and my husbands shirt. He doesnt like it and howls and throws himself at the door but stops after about ten mins. (I tested this out before i went to work for the first time and listened).

I have also left him alone with my husband for an hour at a time and keep leaving him with him whilst i have a shower etc. Hubby says he just sits on the same sofa as him but the opposite end.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds very promising. 

I'm sure in a month or two he'll be settled in and bossing you all about


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Just had to say good on you, for taking the little chap on, but it is terrifying to imagine what he's been through, to get to that state.


----------



## stubyng (Oct 9, 2012)

You are doing a great job, you are just the owner he needs! I am sure in time he will settle and get used to your hubby.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> Hello there
> 
> My first posting, so I hope ive done it all right.
> 
> ...


I would ask your husband to continually ignore him, not even look at him or speak to him anything as hard as it may be. He sounds like any attention or approaches from your husband at the moment is just too confrontational and he cant cope. You may well find in time he will become curious without any pressure put on him whatsoever and maybe even approach, he can also watch and learn and gain confidence by your OHs interaction with your other too.

Growling is a way of communicating they are not happy with a situation so thats probably why he does it to your OH and barks too in the event it will ward him off and make him go away. Panting is usually a sign of stress and fear too.

It might be an idea to make him a Den he feels safe in in the communal areas
if you have a table or even a side table you could put his bed and a thrown over it to make a den, one that he can feel safe in and retreat too if he feels the need and also watch learn and weigh up the situation from and learn the order of things without being pressurised.

Plug in dog appeasing pheromone diffusers can help to calm and soothe dogs too might be worth trying one of those if you want to read up more on them
Adaptil - Adaptil
You can buy them at vets and I think pets at home but usually cheaper from online vet pharmacies. They may be worth a try.

The best thing if he does show curiosity and interest in your OH when the pressure is taken off is to gently and slowly throw treats in his direction. If he takes them to gradually over time throw them not so far a stage at a time and see if it will encourage him to appraoach, until he will hopefully take one from by his chair, then get him used to your OHs voice speaking softly to him,
then see if he will take a treat, then work up to a gentle stroke, and then finally OH looking at him, and then lastly eye contact. Will be difficult as you say though with a dog with liver problems about.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello, I got an adaptil plug in delivered on monday and also got him a thundershirt on wednesday...there has been so much improvement, he now goes out to the toilet first thing with the others, and I am beggining to spot the signs when he wants to go out for a wee to. 

He is beginning to get better on his daily walks and actually sniffed my husbands hand and licked it yesterday when he gave him a treat too. Hubby still ignoring him and no eye contact but I think we are going to be just fine 

I also left him alone with my other two for the first time yesterday too and everything was fine...i set up my laptop to take pics every 20 mins and they all just slept and cuddled together 

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> Hello, I got an adaptil plug in delivered on monday and also got him a thundershirt on wednesday...there has been so much improvement, he now goes out to the toilet first thing with the others, and I am beggining to spot the signs when he wants to go out for a wee to.
> 
> He is beginning to get better on his daily walks and actually sniffed my husbands hand and licked it yesterday when he gave him a treat too. Hubby still ignoring him and no eye contact but I think we are going to be just fine
> 
> ...


So glad that his beggining to settle and gain more confidence sounds like your on your way to covercome his problems.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Well i have good and bad updates for the little fella.

Good update is that he actualy sniffed, licked husbands hand and then jumped on his knee for a few mins and is now happy for him to stroke him when he sat down on the sofa. Also at the vets yesterday I had to ask hubby to hold him for a few mins (there were some biiig dogs in the waiting room who were trying to eat him!) and he did not struggle to get away.

He is also beginning to eat his food within a few mins of it being put down too as long as I am in seeing distance and he is disovering he can do his poo business in the garden...still struggle with him weeing in the garden though in the morning when i first wake up and come home for lunch from work. I am giving him treats everytime he does something in the garden as a reward..

Bad update is that yesterday morning, when we were all just waking up and one of my chi's was coming up from under the duvet and he lunged at her and this morning when she came up from the bottom of the bed to come see me same thing happened. Both times, I have put him on the floor with a firm no and then petted the other dog. Both time he marked against bedroom door then jumped on the bed again.

I have always had my dogs sleep with me, they have their own blanket at the bottom of the bed but the fella is still sleeping up the top end with us (he actually cuddles into my husband to sleep weirdly).

From what i can gather, this is resource guarding of me. 

I am trying to ignore him and teach him to wait until I allow him to come sit next to me, which does seem to be learning the wait signal, but wondering how on earth i can stop him from going for the other dogs when they come for their morning cuddles when they wake up? 

I guess the answer is at the moment to leave him in another room whilst we all go to bed, but is this going to be cruel? 

I appreciate any help you guys could give.

Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> Well i have good and bad updates for the little fella.
> 
> Good update is that he actualy sniffed, licked husbands hand and then jumped on his knee for a few mins and is now happy for him to stroke him when he sat down on the sofa. Also at the vets yesterday I had to ask hubby to hold him for a few mins (there were some biiig dogs in the waiting room who were trying to eat him!) and he did not struggle to get away.
> 
> ...


If dogs are going to start there are usually several main triggers. Food, toys, treats especially long lasting ones like chews, attention, confined spaces and times of hyper excitement like visitors coming, leads coming out for walks and door bells ringing.

His trigger at the moment seems to be attention, or rather when the others get it, so it is likely a form of resource guarding. Ive just checked back to see what the other twos sexes are, and I see they are girls? as I thought one or both may be male and often you see it more with same sexes as regards to competing. Although male and females will often give verbal reprimands and do things like growl and air snap and lunge and chase off normally they dont go beyond that as same sexes will sometimes do, so if they are girls that at least is some good news. You need to watch him obviously just in case as he has only been there 9 days, dogs in the main shouldnt actively really go for a bitch and fight but with him its still early days and you dont know how stable he is. Also when you take on a dog, often their full personalities dont appear until at least 2/3 weeks down the line sometimes even longer as they usually spend the first weeks working out whats what and where they fit in the order of things.

It sounds like too that he does seem orientated to you mostly as I think you said he runs to you as well so it could well be resource guarding you. Sounds like too he is beginning to mark especially if he weed up the door it was a little amount. Are the girls spayed, if not any due a season? that may even be the cause otherwise at least for marking or not helping, Is he entire? Especially if he is he could well be marking his territory and leaving his scent.

I notice you say also that he doesnt immediately settle when you leave him for work. It might be that he is getting overly attached to you, if he has access all the time then he could start to be overly dependant especially if he has access to you all the time you are there. So you may need to work on that too, by giving him periods alone while you are in and gradually build up the time as well, so that he doesnt find it harder and harder to cope when you are not there. You may need too start giving him more boundaries as to whats accetable and isnt, whilst its fine if he sleeps on the bed and thats what you want, he may be well starting to get too territorial over you and the bedroom and chasing the girls off more and more.

You could try giving him a bed by your side of the bed, with an old t shirt or jumper you have worn so it has your smell and also use it too when you go out in his bed. Other alternative maybe is to crate train him so he accepts a crate and has his bed in there and then have him crated by the bed, but you will have to make sure that he he is fully trained and happy and settled in the crate before you use it. Or put his own blanket on the bed further down and train him to sleep and stay on that, rather then up with you.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, thank you for that.

Yes my other two are females and both been done and so has this little chap.

He marked when he first got here and i think in the two weeks ive had him, hes maybe done it about 6 times? 

He does still follow me everywhere but occasionally he has stayed downstairs when ive popped upstairs, so I hope hes getting more secure. The growling at the girls has only happened when we are all on the bed. My youngest chi was so shocked as she is usually the one who does the warning! 

Ive noticed he does like to sit on things, like a pile of washing and stuff and likes to burrow (I found him trying to get the girls blanket and pull it over his head with his teeth earlier bless him). 

In fact, ive just bought a bed into the living room and put a pair of my unwashed pj's on it and he quite happily sat on it for a few minites which is absoloute first! I think i will give him his own blanket too, as my other chi's go wherever their blanket goes.

I believe he is crate trained but as hes been in an about of kennels and foster homes so im unwilling to do that at the mo, but will keep it as an option if the pj/blanket/bed trick doesnt work first. Ive never crate trained the other two though and I think i see it as cruel, when I know deep down its not.

Just one last question. How should I handle the growling and lunging at the girls when it happens again? He did not bite, just a warning as far as i could make out, but he def did jump half way across the bed to warn them.

Thank you again!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> Hi, thank you for that.
> 
> Yes my other two are females and both been done and so has this little chap.
> 
> ...


Its always hard on here to advise certain things because you cant see the dogs and the situation. Ive always had multi dog household for years, and Ive found that they do need to communicate between themselves too. Obviously you need to train and manage them as a multi dog household, but at the same time communication between them is important. At the same time you dont want him to frighten the others either or make their lives unconfortable and cause friction. Also with some dogs stopping them growling and communicating that way, which is a low key way of communicating can make them go to other bases instead which is what you dont want, If he growls I wouldnt actually stop that, but instead use distraction to nip it in the bud so it doesnt escalate and get him to offer an alternative behaviour instead, getting him to do something else thats behaviour you do want and then reward him for that. It may be for example coming to you and leaving the girls and getting him to lay on his bed calmly.

The best way to do this quite honestly is training teaching commands and when he listens to you instead reward that behaviour. Teaching things like leave, come, sit bed and all the basics is usually the best way for control Ive found.

I agree about the crate, if you can manage the situation without it then so much the better especially given his past. Its still early days and he needs to learn boundaries and whats acceptable and whats not, especially as it doesnt sound that he has had any direction or training given in the past and could well have been allowed to do as he wants. A kind fair but firm way to go with him is likely the best.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

great tips once again, so thank you!


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

well!! Romeo spends a few minutes in his new bed and is getting better with the girls on our bed in the mornings, but this morning i woke up to find him actually under the covers of the bed along with one of my others, so i had one either side! I give up lol.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> well!! Romeo spends a few minutes in his new bed and is getting better with the girls on our bed in the mornings, but this morning i woke up to find him actually under the covers of the bed along with one of my others, so i had one either side! I give up lol.


Good thing is they are all getting on better together and everyones happy, and if you dont mind them on/in the bed I wouldnt worry tbh. Sounds like its going well.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

It is actually and i think over the next few months he will begin to relaxed around my husband too...he is nothing if not patient! Starting to see his true personality to come out now too, hes so funny and just loves to please.

Now my next trick is to get him to go for wees and poos outside in the long and lovely garden we have...he just will not go out there so i end up taking him for a walk every night (not that i dont want to walk him every night) but i need him to start using the outside space too if you know what i mean.

For example, ive just spent 15 mins outside with him trying to get hm to go (i use the command wee wees with the others) and nothing. I pop upstairs for a wee myself and 2 mins later hes done a blinkin poo in the house! arghhh.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> It is actually and i think over the next few months he will begin to relaxed around my husband too...he is nothing if not patient! Starting to see his true personality to come out now too, hes so funny and just loves to please.
> 
> Now my next trick is to get him to go for wees and poos outside in the long and lovely garden we have...he just will not go out there so i end up taking him for a walk every night (not that i dont want to walk him every night) but i need him to start using the outside space too if you know what i mean.
> 
> For example, ive just spent 15 mins outside with him trying to get hm to go (i use the command wee wees with the others) and nothing. I pop upstairs for a wee myself and 2 mins later hes done a blinkin poo in the house! arghhh.


I take it that your starting basic training as you would a pup, out very frequently etc etc, the girls hopefully if they go out with him will teach him too.

You usually only need to get one or two successes to get started with the re-inforcement of the praising and treating to start, but as you say thats sometimes the hardest part the getting started. Ive found frequently for shorter periods the best way, and watch them like a hawk, you often see, circling sniffing and scratching if they are looking for somewhere to go too.
Usually after drinking eating, playing and sleeping is the best time too as they usually need to go then.

Ive found too, what often works and especially if his personality is now emerging and he likes to play, is to take them out for a play session, sometimes the running about and their mind taken off it, you often find they will absent mindedly just stop and start to go, then you can use the cue word when they start, and then the praise an treats when finished. That might be worth a go. If you have pads and paper down too and thats what they are used too it can confuse them, as it can act like a cue that inside the house is acceptable, so if you have anything like that down maybe take it up in case.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes doing basic potty trainng and im going out with him every hour when i can. I just have one pad by the back door for the girls which they rarely use.

He has treats when he does go, i think im expecting miricles too soon. Will carry on! 

Will try to play outside too, will cover the garden with small toys lol.

Thank you once again.


----------



## BobbyBrownDog (Oct 30, 2012)

regarding your husband, my advice would be to get your husband to take him for a good physical draining, be it running, jogging, cycling, something that means moving faster than walking pace where the dog needs to concentrate on what he is doing. have your husband keep talking to him whilst doing. Stop every now and then and praise and give a treat, then carry on. 

When a dog is focussed on something like running then it cant focus on what it is afraid of.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

owell I have more updates both god and bad again.

He is now allowing husband to get a little closer occasionally and last night we had a lovely night, all went for our walk, he let hubby stroke him then went on his back for him to have his belly stroked and he is getting better on the garden. My husband cannot get near him at all though when he is on the lead...he literally flips over onto his back and lies on the ground, even if hubby tried to take the lead off etc, put it on etc 

He has also been sleeping for short periods in his basket and on the bed with the girls on their communal blanket, but growls throughout the night at them if they move so i havent been able to relax at all.

But the bad update is that he def showing shigns of agression to my girls....last night he atually attacked one of them (nipped her neck) and pushed her off the bed when i put the dogs blanket on the bed to sleep. I picked him straight up and put him in his bed where he stayed for around 5 mins then he jumped up and did it again...I did the same again, they settled, then he did it again, this happened around 8 times  so in the end I just grabbed him and his bed and put him in another room. He cried and cried and was throwing himself against the door, so at 3am i went and got him and low and behold the same thing happened, so back in the spare room he went and i put earplugs in.  My girls are now very very wary of him, almost scared i think.

I dont know how to handle this and I am out of my depth, so much so that im going to contact the rescue today and ask for their advice and discuss handing him back. I know I will be devastated if i actually hand him back but its an impossible situation at the moment 

I just wanted to add, that my girls have not attacked back and at this moment all 3 are curled up on their dog bed together downstairs??!

It is defo when I am around that he goes for them, like when we are all on the same level and sitting/lying down together.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Gosh Breatheasy, you are working so hard to turn this little guy around, and you have been given such good advice on here. All credit to you for trying, and of course, you have to look after your girls.

It's so hard when you don't know his full story. 

It sounds like he is doing his best to claim you, especially on the bed at the mo. I suppose that particular issue can be controlled either by crating nearby, or removing him to another room routinely. 

Is he targeting both dogs, or only one? And is the emerging agression only in the bedroom? I am assuming he was a solo pet before, and this sharing with other dogs is all new for him. 

Basic training at his stage is important, to give you some control, otherwise his behaviour may begin to escalate, as he begins to gain in confidence.

Would it help to talk to his previous fosterers to find out more about his known behaviours and how they dealt with them?

You are trying so hard, I hope someone on here can suggest what to do next.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

I have some info on his history.

He has always lived with other bigger dogs and one of them was bed bound as she was disabled and could not walk. I understand they were very close and he pretty much resouce guarded her too. They were split up in rescue apparently as they felt his guarding of her was unhealthy for him. 

From what I understand he has always been a ladies dog although too and has been spolit and petted far too much and has always hated men 

As far as I can see he is only targeting one of my girls (the teeny one) the one he actually nipped but he has warned of my other one too and so far it has only been on the bed, but he does sort of block them when they come to join me on the sofa if he is already there.

I have contacted the rescue asking for help. It would break my heart to let him go. I couldn bear to think of his little face as he was taken away. Do you think dogs feel such emotion?

I have no experience of crate training but am going to order a crate this afternoon. 

Would I just keep it in the bedroom and make him sleep in there with it locked overnight and keep having bonding training sessions on the bed in the meantime? 

Ive tought him to sit before petting somehow and aim to try to get him to do this with his meals going forward. 

Thank you, this is so hard, ive been in tears most of this last week.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> owell I have more updates both god and bad again.
> 
> He is now allowing husband to get a little closer occasionally and last night we had a lovely night, all went for our walk, he let hubby stroke him then went on his back for him to have his belly stroked and he is getting better on the garden. My husband cannot get near him at all though when he is on the lead...he literally flips over onto his back and lies on the ground, even if hubby tried to take the lead off etc, put it on etc
> 
> ...


From what I understand if I have got it right, this is only happening in the bedroom, more specifically the bed itself and while you are in it too? Sounds like he is territorial over the bedroom and more specifically the bed itself and you in that situation. Dogs often have the odd growl between themselves in certain situations, but constantly growling and even worse actually physically lunging and nipping is not acceptible, especially when the girls have not even shown the remotest of pushy behaviour growling etc to him. Dogs as said will often growl, and then go to lunging and snapping and nipping in certain situations if a growls not heeded, or they feel threatened but as far as I can see the girls are no threat whatsoever and havent even tried to put him in his place (which in some respects might have been better if they had to give him boundaries when he arrived) from what you say there is no need for his behaviour to escalate to the girls as far as they go, so it must be purely territorial over the situation of the bed, and you in that given situation. Quite frankly he sounds like he is bring a bit of a brat, he may well have not had any proper socialisation and learned dog etiquette in his former homes either and been allowed to do just as he wants.

Sometimes its easy with rescue dogs to be a bit too leniant as you feel sorry for them, and although they do need time patience and understanding to rehabiliate certain problems like the fear of men and certain situations and things, some also need boundaries and taught whats acceptable and what isnt. So with him likely kind and fair but firm training is the way to go.

Peersonally I would get him to start working for things, he wants and that you give him. Like having to focus and listen and comply with simple commands. Basic training teaching all the basic commands, and getting him to sit for things and what he wants and come to you when called etc, will likely help. Rewarding with attention praise and treats when he does as asked to re-enforce it.

I would also remove his privalage of being on the bed completely, you can either carry on what your doing and ride it out, giving him own bed in another room, leaving him with something like an old t-shirt or jumper you have worn so he has your smell to reassure and settle him and maybe also use something like a dog appeasing pheromone plug in to calm him. see link
Adaptil helps dogs and puppys learn settle travel and in kennels
or alternatively which I know initially you didnt want to do, crate train him to sleep at night and have him in the bedroom but not on the bed. You can put his bed in there and a tshirt or jumper to help him settle, maybe even use the plus in dog appeasing pheromone still, and have him by the bed. if you have never used a crate though you will need to introduce it and train him to accept it so ask for help if you dont know how to go about it.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you!

No my girls have not responded, one is a very submissive dog but the one he is bullying is normally not scared of anyone and i would of thought she would be able to put him in his place, but no. She is also half his size despite him being only 6 pounds. 

I aldready have an adaptil plug in, in the house downstairs, i wonder if i should mve it to what will be his new bedroom as from tonight?

Yes, it is only the bed where he gets physical and partic when im on it, although now i think about it, he does it when im not on it as well. And yes you are right he is being a complete brat and has probaly got away with murder for his whole life. Why someone would allow a dog to be like that i do not know. 

I have prob certainly not helped as he was so scraed when he first came here, I allowed him to sit next to me whenever he wanted which is actually of the time. He still follows me everywhere pretty much so I will stop that. 

Hopefully the crate will come tomorrow and i can begin to crate train him. I will do as you say and make it comfy for him and feed him in there and not just chuck him in there and lock him up.

At least if i pop him in the spare room tonight i can actually use earplugs to drown out the cries and get my first good nights sleep in nearly a month:rolleyes5:
Feel slightly better about it now, hope husband feels the same! 


From now on he has to earn everything i give him. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> I have some info on his history.
> 
> He has always lived with other bigger dogs and one of them was bed bound as she was disabled and could not walk. I understand they were very close and he pretty much resouce guarded her too. They were split up in rescue apparently as they felt his guarding of her was unhealthy for him.
> 
> ...


Looks like we cross posted, Looks like from your new info, that my feelings were possibly right, he has been given all he wants and petted and done as he likes probably with no training and boundaries, and also not socialised enough and been handled by men. He is blocking too which is displacement from letting the others have access, although lower key its a threatening way to an extent about going about things.

Personally I would not let him on the bed at all at first while you are re-training him and until he realises it is a privaledge and not his right and stops being so territorial over it. Then you can re-try once you have the problem under control and more boundaries in place.

You need to start introducing the crate, best way is to set it up initially where you spend most of your time downstairs Ive found. Usually I just put the bed in there, a clip on water bowl, you can also put the old t-shirt or jumper Ive suggested with your smell. Door open. I usually get them running in and out of it at first, by making it a game, throwing toys and treats in here and there at random so they get used to running in and out. Next step is I usually hide smelly treats, in the corners and under the edges of the bed, so that they go in and spend a little more time investigating still door open. Next step is to try to get them to actually settle in there with something like a Kong, stuffed with food if he has wet or some other form of treat toy if he has dry. Ill link you ro suggestions below so you can see what I mean. Of a chew is something else you can get them to possibly settle in there with. Once he is happilly settled in there, just get up and push the door too, saying and doing nothing else. You need to open it again before he gets stressed or vocal. Just walk up saying and dong nothing else and open it. You then build up the time with the door pushed too and as he settled then, actually bolt it. Feeding their meals in there too makes another good association. Always give him a little something in the early days, like a small treat, and pop him in there when you do things like go to the loo, or have a shower. You need to be careful though when doing the training that the toys, or treats dont cause squabble with the girls. Once he has gotten used to the crate you can then use it either in the bedroom by the bed to sleep in or elsewhere. Luckily you wont need a big crate its at least easy to move about.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No my girls have not responded, one is a very submissive dog but the one he is bullying is normally not scared of anyone and i would of thought she would be able to put him in his place, but no. She is also half his size despite him being only 6 pounds.
> 
> ...


I would move the adaptil upstairs at night where he is so he gets the full impact, might even be worth getting another having one up and one down, turning the one on at night half hour or so before you put him in there. You can also get a spray form so that you can spray his bed in the crate. Although having the tshirt or old jumper you have worn with your smell in his bed will help probably.
Sometimes leaving a radio down low on a talking station can help as the sound of voices reassure them. Some dogs settle better in complete darkness, some do better with a baby dim night light, sont turn on a bright light though as it stimulates them wide awake.

Also allowing him to be with you all the time you are in and follow you about, may even prove detrimental in the long term, as it may not only exacerbate him terriotrial behaviour in certain circumstances, he may well also make him become so over dependant that in time, he wont be able to cope alone when you do go out and have to leave him. Luckily as I said you only need a small crate. Might be a good idea too make periods of wind down and relaxation in the crate during the day, part of his routine as well when you are in. Best time is after he has had exercise or a training session mixed with some play as they have gotten rid of excess energy and tired and more likely to settle, same with the initial crate training too.

Just realised I forgot the activity links.

Recipes - Kong

Wobbler Dog Toy | Dog food fillable toy for paced eating | Kong Co.

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/easy-antler-dog-chew-medium


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

I just remembered he is crate changed actually so hopeful he will know what to do! 

Ive just looked deep into his eyes and i can see love there and i felt a pang too...i will do this, thanks so much for your advice. I swear its like having a new baby each time you get a rescue


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> I just remembered he is crate changed actually so hopeful he will know what to do!
> 
> Ive just looked deep into his eyes and i can see love there and i felt a pang too...i will do this, thanks so much for your advice. I swear its like having a new baby each time you get a rescue


If hes been pre crate trained then even easier, just give him a quick refresher introduction and basic training though still just in case to make sure he will take to it OK before actually locking him in.

To be honest I think with some dogs Babies are a bit easier.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

spoke to the rescue last night and they are going to get a dog behaviourial therapist to call me today.

He did have a wee fake lunge at my other chi isla last night when she was getting into her bed in the living room but she just ignored him and still got in it. 

I also managed to get him to sit on command last night for a minute or too mins before I invited him onto the sofa too. So i think he will be a quick learner. 

Last night wee fella actually went over to hubby and nuzzled him for attention and had an hourlong cuddle with him as well as the the girls...he also seemed to be ok (bar crying) in his own bedroom too so at least i had a good sleep but this morning, i left him downstairs as usual with hubby and he stll went to the top of the stairs anyway when i had a shower but when hubby called him for food he came straight down and ate it and stayed there 

Feeling so much better about the whole thing and the crate comes later too


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> spoke to the rescue last night and they are going to get a dog behaviourial therapist to call me today.
> 
> He did have a wee fake lunge at my other chi isla last night when she was getting into her bed in the living room but she just ignored him and still got in it.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better about it all, and he is deffinately making progress, it is still very early days too so it will take time to settle in. Im sure if you keep at it you will get the other problems sorted, he had a long time getting into bad habits and developing the problems he has, so its not going to be an overnight fix unfortunately, but by keeping at it and retraining and being consistent, sounds like he will get there.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I just wanted to say I think you are doing brilliantly! It sounds like it has been quite a trial for you, your hubby and girls, but your determination and dedication to see him through this is wonderful.

I really hope that he settles with his new home, family and boundaries soon so you can have a happy life together!


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

thank you, romeo has now almost learnt to sit when i tell him to and that he gets a fuss for doing it, learnt the word off when i havent invited him to jump on the sofa and he now mostly sits and waits for the command before he can come on the sofa too and is discovering all the treats i leave in the crate for him..night times still a nightmare but onwards and upwards..will post back with updates if ok with you guys


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Breatheasy said:


> thank you, romeo has now almost learnt to sit when i tell him to and that he gets a fuss for doing it, learnt the word off when i havent invited him to jump on the sofa and he now mostly sits and waits for the command before he can come on the sofa too and is discovering all the treats i leave in the crate for him..night times still a nightmare but onwards and upwards..will post back with updates if ok with you guys


Respect to you 

Don't you dare stop with the updates. I check every day to see what progress you are making :thumbsup:


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

ha ha thank you! next update might be me and husband divorcing


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> thank you, romeo has now almost learnt to sit when i tell him to and that he gets a fuss for doing it, learnt the word off when i havent invited him to jump on the sofa and he now mostly sits and waits for the command before he can come on the sofa too and is discovering all the treats i leave in the crate for him..night times still a nightmare but onwards and upwards..will post back with updates if ok with you guys


Please do would love to hear how your getting on, sounds like your really making great progress now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> ha ha thank you! next update might be me and husband divorcing


You could always try crate training him aswell


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

i have a crate as of yesterday and am putting his food, toys in there and blankets and treats as well as my clothes...he did go in in last night for a hour before bed and seemed quite happy so i shut the crate door and took him upstairs to bed with us in it and he was crying and scratching the crate door within 10 mins of us settling in bed so i took him to the spare room in it and left the crate door open but at 3am the noise of him constantly hurling himself against the bedroom door was awful and neither me or my hubby could sleep and that was with earplugs so I had to go in and fetch him in with us again.

should i have just ignored it and left him?

our house is all open plan so the bedrooms are the only place with doors and my husband is on call tonight so im not looking forward to that as he never sleeps very well and cant wear earplugs 

I guess i was too hopeful in thinking he would sleep in it straight away.

The nighttimes are the worst times and he has def seperatation anxiety then. The days seem to be fine from what i can see on my webcam pictures.

He is def stitting down more when he wants something, which i ignore until im ready to give him attention then i allow him to come to me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> i have a crate as of yesterday and am putting his food, toys in there and blankets and treats as well as my clothes...he did go in in last night for a hour before bed and seemed quite happy so i shut the crate door and took him upstairs to bed with us in it and he was crying and scratching the crate door within 10 mins of us settling in bed so i took him to the spare room in it and left the crate door open but at 3am the noise of him constantly hurling himself against the bedroom door was awful and neither me or my hubby could sleep and that was with earplugs so I had to go in and fetch him in with us again.
> 
> should i have just ignored it and left him?
> 
> ...


I would carry on with the steady crate training building up the time a bit more and let him adjust to and relax in it during the day. What might be worth a try too, is that a lot of dogs dont like solid doors closed on them they feel too isolated and confined, a lot do better with a baby gate to confine them to a room/area that may be a worth a try. Before you buy one do you know anyone friends or neighbours or something that could loan you one to try it for a night, whilst you proceeding with the crate training? At least if that does work better you will know then you wont be wasting money to try it if it doesnt.

What was he like when you did bring him in though last night, any growling or going for the girls?


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

No he was fine last night when he came in no growling although I was sleeping with one eye open! 

I will keep up with the crate training for sure. Hes just popped in there again and had 5 mins rest.

I cant afford to buy much else at the mo what with thundershirts, adaptil plug in, crates lol so will def ask about the baby gate, thats another good idea thank you.

I actually do have strong feelings for the little fella now which spurs me on to get his behavior sorted and hes defo grasping the fact than when he does as i want he get good praise. My husband still has no feelings but then hes not the one putting in as much work as me and hes not here as much as me...i need to train him as well i think!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> No he was fine last night when he came in no growling although I was sleeping with one eye open!
> 
> I will keep up with the crate training for sure. Hes just popped in there again and had 5 mins rest.
> 
> ...


There is something you could try although it may be a bit early yet, and that is to let him come in the bedroom to sleep, first growl then out he goes to his bedroom, and keep repeating it, in and good he stays, growls he goes out. 
usually the penny drops if your consistent but it is a plain to keep doing if you have too. Might be better to keep it in reserve but obviously your the best judge when to try this tactic. Also do the inviting to get up as well same as the sofa, he isnt allowed up until he is invited.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

I had thought about that but wondered if it was being too hopeful. I guess theres only one way to find out. I will give it a bash i think either tonight or tomorrow. My husband is worried about his girls getting hurt, wheras i dont think think it would escalte that far but then again you never know. Funnily enough, hubby had no feelinsg for the girls when each of them arrived (two years apart) and now he has a full on love affair going on with them both.

I dream of a good nighst sleep where there is no growling, lunging or fear for sneaky wees up against the door, but i think its too early for that just yet 

I cant have kids so dogs really are my replacement for this and the longer i have my wee fella I know i will do my very best along with this forum help to help him settle.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> I had thought about that but wondered if it was being too hopeful. I guess theres only one way to find out. I will give it a bash i think either tonight or tomorrow. My husband is worried about his girls getting hurt, wheras i dont think think it would escalte that far but then again you never know. Funnily enough, hubby had no feelinsg for the girls when each of them arrived (two years apart) and now he has a full on love affair going on with them both.
> 
> I dream of a good nighst sleep where there is no growling, lunging or fear for sneaky wees up against the door, but i think its too early for that just yet
> 
> I cant have kids so dogs really are my replacement for this and the longer i have my wee fella I know i will do my very best along with this forum help to help him settle.


Good there was no growling last night though thats progress in itself, perhaps along with the other training you are doing, he is realising what is expected of him and beginning to work out that behaving himself in the bedroom is a better alternative to the spare room, and he cant do as he likes which is what he was previously used too.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW!

It appears that the wee fella has changed personalities n the last 24 hours. 

Last night he was nuzzling husband for attention and all curled up next to him, did not feel the need to stick to my side at all or follow me around, when he followed me upstairs was given a swift "down" and off he went.

We all went to bed, he jumped on, was given a swift "down" and then he waited a patient 5 mins on the floor whilst i got ready then was invited up onto the bed, went straight to the bottom of the bed with the girls and stayed there ALL night with zero growling. I didnt get much sleep though as was constantly checking on them but I cannot believe the change in him.

We all had cuddles when i woke up with ZERO growling again, then misty was trying to play with him (the one he was bullying ) and she was jumping on and off the bed and he didnt show any agression and then we all had a little snooze together with him going down to the dogs blanket at the bottom of the bed and the girls up near me.

I am totally amazed at what a little training has done and will continue the training this weekend. Thank you all so much for your help. Its like he has finally relaxed and is turning out to be a litttle sweetheart. This time last week I was all for returning him to the rescue in tears! 

Then he slightly ruined it by getting all confused when i said c'mon dogs time for wee wees as he began to wee up a carrier bag on the floor before we got to the back door, but thats more training needed there.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Made me smile :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> WOW!
> 
> It appears that the wee fella has changed personalities n the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news, just keep up the training and re-enforcing it but sounds like you are well on the way now, I am so pleased for you all:thumbup:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Sled dog hotel: Yet again (!) your knowledge, understanding and wisdom shines through. Always ready with help and a kind word. You're an absolute credit to the forum.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Knightofalbion said:


> Sled dog hotel: Yet again (!) your knowledge, understanding and wisdom shines through. Always ready with help and a kind word. You're an absolute credit to the forum.


Thank you for the kind words, but the Ops the one whos done the work and turned this little dog round not me. Just so lovely and rewarding though when you hear its all working out, so pleased for them all.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

A little setback today, he went for misty when she came into the bedroom, ..he got quickly scooped up with a quick no and was taken to the spare room (with the door left open) to cool off for a bit.

Been doing lots of training this afternoon and he is struggling with the word sit today but knows it when he goes near the bed and sofa. Been teaching him to sit before I will throw a toy for him too.

I have also discovered one of my girls can shake a paw for treats  and the other one is learing too...fella me lad acts like ive just stabbed him when i touch his leg !

I am still struggling to get him into the garden for wees and poos. At the moment, ive been standing out there with him like a lemon and my record is half an hour! and the other day tried throwing treats onto the lawn to get him to go out there. I have even left my washing line post in the ground for him as he seems to like weeing up it.

Any potty tips gratefully received! Going to invest in a belly band i think too, so train him not to mark in the house. have these been sucessful for anyone?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> A little setback today, he went for misty when she came into the bedroom, ..he got quickly scooped up with a quick no and was taken to the spare room (with the door left open) to cool off for a bit.
> 
> Been doing lots of training this afternoon and he is struggling with the word sit today but knows it when he goes near the bed and sofa. Been teaching him to sit before I will throw a toy for him too.
> 
> ...


Dont worry your bound to have the odd set back here and there it often happens, he was a long time doing as he likes with no boundaries and training so likely going to relapse or try it on a bit here and there, just keep going and making it clear growling or having a go at the girls is not acceptable if he wants privledges and attention he has to work for it, carry on too with the training as well the more he does it the more it will be come second nature and get rid of the previous bad habits he got into. Some dogs dont like their feet or legs touched either, best way to get round that is to wait until his tired and relaxed and get him gently used to the sensation, treating and praising when he doesnt react and calmly lets you do it.

Ive found with the toilet training, very frequently for less time is better then infrequently for a longer time out, so maybe try that instead. Also sometimes if they have a thing about the garden and toilet training is becoming all too tense an affair and fraustrations beginning to creep in a bit, it often works if you take them out and throw toys, often the exercise and running about seems to bring on the need to go, and when their minds taken off it so to speak, they will just stop and start to go, then you can use the cue word, and then when completely finished the praise and treats re-enforcer, they usually need to go more too after drinking, eating, a play session and a nap so also a good time to get him out.

Have never used a belly band think its something used a lot more in the states to be honest seems a more common thing there. I know it can be a bit frowned on a bit more in the UK, although I think its something some breeders use with stud dogs who mark. So cant offer any personal experience and advice on that one Im afraid as no personal experience with them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had another thought have you tried getting him out to pee with the girls, often if one pees the others will pee on top, this lot often do it if they all go out for a walk together, one starts and then the others all pee over it, so that may be an idea.

There is something called pee posts too, think they are impregnated with something to attract dogs to pee up them, something Ive never used just know of, so cant tell you how successful they are just know of them so to speak.
Pee Post for Dogs and Puppies by Simple Solution | Pets at Home


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

He sounds just like the last chihuahua my mum bought, she was so nervous of everything. She had lived in a home with lots of kids who were just way too heavy handed with her.
She is so much better now but it took a good 2 months. 
My mum just ignored anything she did that swayed toward the aggressive tendency, such as growling and new people entering the house and asked people to just ignore her. 
She carried on with her normal business and then would take time to sit quietly and if she came up to see her she would fuss her and if she didnt she would just carry on with her day.
Now she is such a lovely dog, she was 4 when we got her, and we held little hope of her ever becoming a normal pet. We bought her out of pitty more than anything else. 
As for your partner im sure if he just ignores him and give hir no attention not even eye contact he will eventually get curious enough to come and introduce himself to your partner. My mum made everyone ignore her nervous wreck completely which i thought seemed a bit harsh but eventually she decided she did like us and now she is always after everyone's attention.
He will come around eventually some just take alot longer that others, once he knows you will all be kind and fair to him and he has a few positive experiences with you all he will come out of himself. worse case scenario if he still shows no improvement im sure your vet will be able to help
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

well 5 weeks in and we are seeing big improvements in my little man.

He sleeps in his crate in our bedroom at night which allows me to get some sleep and not worry about any incidents...ive figured out hes ready for a wee at 5am every morning so I get up shout wee wees like a mad woman and out into the garden he runs and i then hand him over to hubby for some bonding times whist i sleep till 6 am 

Hes now licking my husband when he comes home and he even does 360's sometimes (a chihuahua thing) when he sees him come through the door. 

Hes also using the garden now for poos too and getting more confidence at gong out of his own, althogh he does run out with my girls when they go too....he seems to have a mini bladder, the girls only seem to wee a few times a day wheras he seems to want to wee (and does) a hell of a lot more than that!

I still havent got a belly band and he seems to have stopped weeing in the house but still wants to mark over certain things, my husbands bag he uses for work and my table leg which i have had to start wrapping in a pee pad when i go to work.

I bought some simple solutions to clean the areas where he he has weed previously but the table leg thing is a worry.

My girls are pad trained and will use it in the night if they get caught short or if im at work etc, is this his version of using a pee pad? 

My husband missed the signs of him wanting a poo the other day and he pood on the pee pad i keep in the bedroom as he had peed against the bedroom door a few times when i first got him and its a new carpet!

Hubby also managed to take him for a walk with one of the girls the other day too, although I had to take him out initially, but hes def getting closer to him and last night was lying next to him all snuggled up offering his belly to be tickled!


:laugh:
I did a test this morning and allowed him on the bed and the other two jumped on and there was not even a reaction from him but that was a one off as a test.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news you seem to be getting on top of a lot of his problems now and he seems to be really settling in and becoming one of the family.

If he is peeing a lot more frequently and in a lot bigger amounts then the girls,
might even be worth getting him checked over and taking a urine sample with you. it can be a sign of urinary tract infections. If they do small pees it tends to be more a marking behaviour, but if he really is doing lots of more frequent full wees might be worth getting it checked just in case as another sign is that they do get caught short too. Hows his drinking? If he is drinking a lot more then the girls too that can also be another sign.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

hiya, no hes drinking fine, same as the girls, he tends to do a big one in the morning, lunch, evening and before bed but then little diddy marking ones when he goes for the walks...my girls are quite happy to wee morning, mid afty and just before bed...maybe they have bigger bladders? Will defo keep an eye on it though..how on earth do you get a urine specimen off a dog? 

My little bitch chi has always weed like a boy on walks and does little marking ones herself. when shes out too..she also has a little quirk where she lifts and shakes her back her leg at various things, like my foot, the sofa, the tv stand but never wees...never understood why she does that! 

Shes actually doing it his face as we speak, funny little girl she is 

Shes still wary of him especialliy as the other day he was doing 360's in her face and barking and growling at the same time, she didnt know quite what to make of it, even though she did the same to my other bitch when she came along at first.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> hiya, no hes drinking fine, same as the girls, he tends to do a big one in the morning, lunch, evening and before bed but then little diddy marking ones when he goes for the walks...my girls are quite happy to wee morning, mid afty and just before bed...maybe they have bigger bladders? Will defo keep an eye on it though..how on earth do you get a urine specimen off a dog?
> 
> My little bitch chi has always weed like a boy on walks and does little marking ones herself. when shes out too..she also has a little quirk where she lifts and shakes her back her leg at various things, like my foot, the sofa, the tv stand but never wees...never understood why she does that!
> 
> ...


My oldest whos nearly 15 cocks her leg and wees like a boy too  Shes always done it since I rescued her at 15mths.

The little diddly ones do sound like marking and if he only does proper wees that many times sounds like he is probably OK.

Sounds like the 360s and his behaviour the other day is more like play or trying to get her to play, shes probably wary still because of the way he acted initially with her. If his stoped the growly pushy behaviour now and continues to do so, she should hopefully settle down and become more trusting of him.

I usually get wee samples by getting a clean flatish dry dish with a lip on it and sliding it under the girls when they squat, or something a little larger by inserting it into the stream when the boys cock their legs. Then transfer it to a leak proof container. Mine are larger though and not so near the ground so it would likely be harder with yours.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So glad he seems to be settling in. Hubby must be doing well 

If you think he's peeing excessively it doesn't cost much to get a sample checked


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

Updates!

Well my little fella has settled in sooo well!

He sleeps in his crate at the side of my bed now, goes in no problem and straight to sleep..my husband takes him out first thing and the other dogs and has a couple of hours daddy time befrore i get up and then he feeds them and the little fella is now quite happy with him and even brings him toys he he..loves nothing more than a cuddle with daddy!

Hes getting so much better with the girlies too and my tint girl finally found her voice and warns him off when shes not in the mood...they have been playing too! 

Hes now very good on the rare occasions hes let on he bed with the other two, occasional grumble if one of them has the gall to move when they are all cuddled up together!

He goes wee wees on command and has discovered the garden can be fully utilised for wees and poos! Still have the odd poo poo in the house and the only place he does wees in the house is on the table leg which i have started to wrap in a pee pad if only to protect it! 


Thank you for all your advice..been a long slog but finally getting there...yeyy!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

so pleased that all your effort has been rewarded!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news, so glad that he has gotten over most of the issues and is now truly becomiing one of the family.


----------



## Breatheasy (Oct 22, 2012)

My little man has come on in leaps and bounds! Hes a lovely little doggy and so funny and loves nothing better than playing fetch with my husband. he will allow him to pick him up and to walk him now too..still wary when he goes to put his lead on, but he does let him do it.

All housetrained too now..belly band worked a treat...he never wees when he has it on and goes wee wee on command now...hes getting so much better with the girls but doesnt like it when the little one suddenly appears from under the covers so he always sleeps in his crate now at night which he settles in within minutes. As a special treat they are all allowed on the bed on a sunday morning as we have a lie in  

Still some pack order stuff going on but im confident that in 6 months all my 3 chihuahuas will be very very settled with each other ..yeyy!! 

I cant belive how close i came to giving up on this little guy. All the advice I have received has been amazing and I cant thank you all enough 

PS a special thank you to Sled dog hotel


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Breatheasy said:


> My little man has come on in leaps and bounds! Hes a lovely little doggy and so funny and loves nothing better than playing fetch with my husband. he will allow him to pick him up and to walk him now too..still wary when he goes to put his lead on, but he does let him do it.
> 
> All housetrained too now..belly band worked a treat...he never wees when he has it on and goes wee wee on command now...hes getting so much better with the girls but doesnt like it when the little one suddenly appears from under the covers so he always sleeps in his crate now at night which he settles in within minutes. As a special treat they are all allowed on the bed on a sunday morning as we have a lie in
> 
> ...


Thank you for updating us, often we dont get updates and are left wondering how its all gone. Im so happy for you all and the little Man, just goes to show all he needed was the right owner and some direction.

Your very welcome, its you though not me that has done all the work and made it a success. xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done you and your Hubby 

So glad it's now a happy and reasonably settled home


----------

